# Waldo SF  5-7-12



## powhunter (May 7, 2012)

Rolled Wado SF this afternoon with my son John.  First 100 yards into the ride I twisted my deraileur  on a rock pile.  Spent the next half hour bending it back into shape ..Didnt look pretty but managed to log around 5 miles.  Love the way that place rides!!


John on the new Log








Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (May 8, 2012)

Nice Steveo!! 

Haven't been yet this year but like what Waldo has to offer. Great place to ride on a hot day because you can stop for a dip in the lake to cool off.


----------



## bvibert (May 8, 2012)

Nice, I haven't been in a few years, since they had just started working on putting trails in.  Gotta get back to check it out this year!


----------



## powhunter (May 8, 2012)

Paula has done a great job up there...Few new log rides..Heard there is gonna be some expansion there too..Parking is a big issue though

Steveo


----------

